# Best Katbox comic?



## VGmaster9 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you read any of the comics on Katbox, which one do you think is the best?


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

Motherfucking Las Lindas.


----------



## Delta (Mar 31, 2011)

Ley said:


> Motherfucking Las Lindas.


 
Its sad that its a fact.
Its more a game of "Choosing the Lesser Evil" than it is "Who is the best".


----------



## Smelge (Mar 31, 2011)

Winds said:


> Its sad that its a fact.
> Its more a game of "Choosing the Lesser Evil" than it is "Who is the best".


 
Yep. Let's run through the list of the main ones:

Las lindas: Characters you can just hate, massive gravity-defying tits for no reason and a main comic that is just a backdrop for mild porn stories on the side.
Draconia Chronicles: "Hey look, we can get more readers if everyone is naked!"
Eye of Ramalach: "I can't be bothered continuing the story, so I'll just start reposting them from the beginning and delete any queries as to what happened"
Carribean Blue: Another example of selling it with flesh. No, they're not nude, but damn it, beach setting so let's get the swimsuits out. Constantly.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Yep. Let's run through the list of the main ones:
> 
> Las lindas: Characters you can just hate, massive gravity-defying tits for no reason and a main comic that is just a backdrop for mild porn stories on the side.
> Draconia Chronicles: "Hey look, we can get more readers if everyone is naked!"
> ...


 
Running Wild: The only comic on KB that would've actually been done right yet gets killed off prematurely while the others just simply live on.


----------



## Ley (Mar 31, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Yep. Let's run through the list of the main ones:
> 
> Las lindas: Characters you can just hate, massive gravity-defying tits for no reason and a main comic that is just a backdrop for mild porn stories on the side.
> Draconia Chronicles: "Hey look, we can get more readers if everyone is naked!"
> ...


 

Pretty much this. Las Lindas is probably the 'best' out of all of them.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 31, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Running Wild: The only comic on KB that would've actually been done right yet gets killed off prematurely while the others just simply live on.


 
I was only counting the ones that weren't failures and lasted more than a few weeks.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I was only counting the ones that weren't failures and lasted more than a few weeks.


 
Had it NOT been a failure it would've dominated all the other comics in every way, shape, and form, with beautiful scenery, interesting characters (especially the female lead), and a potentially exciting story. I don't that that the existing comics on KB (or any other furry comic on the net) have any of that.

But yeah, what you say is pretty much describes those comics, and Las Lindas does seem to be considered the best one on KB.


----------



## Delta (Mar 31, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Had it NOT been a failure it would've dominated all the other comics in every way, shape, and form, with beautiful scenery, interesting characters (especially the female lead), and a potentially exciting story. I don't that that the existing comics on KB (or any other furry comic on the net) have any of that.
> 
> But yeah, what you say is pretty much describes those comics, and Las Lindas does seem to be considered the best one on KB.


But it DID fail, so your point is invalid.
I am the president of Asia.


----------

